# Takujo no Ageha by Furuya Itsuki (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2014)

A new manga about ping pong.
Runs in Weekly Shonen Jump. 
I'll post more info when it is available.​


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2014)

19,699 views already? The fuck? Is that a glitch or something?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 13, 2014)

Debut issue cover


----------



## Rax (Nov 13, 2014)

Ping pong? :sanji


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Rax said:


> Ping pong? :sanji



Eh, despite being a repetitive sport, it could be good.
The one-shot from what I read was decent, and I really like the art and character designs.
If it's focused more on the characters rather than the sports it could be fantastic. I'll hold out any real judgement though until the first chapter is out.


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2014)

So exactly Ping Pong?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> 19,699 views already? The fuck? Is that a glitch or something?



I guess people really love ping pong.


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

Ping pong series, seriously now?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Worick said:


> Ping pong series, seriously now?



There have been a ton of popular ping pong manga and anime throughout history. Are you brand new to the medium or something?


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2014)

Very intrigued :ignoramus


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

> Popular ping pong manga/anime.

Name them.


And they better be Slam Dunk, Kuroko no Basket or Rookies level = true popular sports series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Worick said:


> > Popular ping pong manga/anime.
> 
> Name them.
> 
> ...



)

And if we get into normal Tennis manga then the list would just be huge.


----------

